
Ask HN: Why are iBeacons not popular yet? - casper345
I have seen alot of iBeacon companies with cool ideas but never seen one take over. Macy&#x27;s is still trying to use the ones in their store and RiteAid has one in every store they have. I think bluetooth is better than gps location, saves alot of energy. Heck if PokemonGo used beacons (more logistics i know) maybe it could still be popular than using ur location alway on draining battery.
======
cimmanom
Ok. They’re “cool”. What problems do they solve?

